# Update on my Arowanas



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello

Just thought I post some pics. Hope you guys enjoy.

This is my Panda RTG










My Red


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!! The red is awesome!!! hahaha, the first pic, u took it during water change didn't u?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

love that panda gold aro. red is coming along very nicely!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

nice RTG!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great but why is the water so low in the first shot?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

water change. wow looks like 70% at a time. those rays must crap a lot lol.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

yup. big water changes every 3 days.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

kookus said:


> yup. big water changes every 3 days.


OUCH!!! So glad I dun have rays!


----------

